#  ,  ,   >  Sharp 29SFX10U  GB-7S -   29F-PS370.  .

## 14

.

,          Monitor  :Wink: 

1)   Sharp 29SFX10U  GB-7S.             3,5".
     - J352.    :     ,       - "M.P. in".     -  .  "" -    ,        ,     .     "M.P. in"     ,      .     Sharp 29SFX10U,    .  

2)      Sharp 29F-PS370.   1:1   Sharp 29SFX10U,     .
    Sharp 29F-PS370 ,    "M.P. in",  "  ". 

3)      "M.P. in"  "  ".      Sharp 29F-PS370    Sharp 29SFX10U (   Sharp 29SFX10U  ). -   , - .    ? 

     (J352).   .  -     Sharp 29F-PS370  GB-7S

----------


## ra3poy

,   ,

----------

